# Roll call for 4WD B12 Sentras



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Who's got one and where are you from? For those of us in the USA, I'm trying to figure out where they were sold in the US. I know the northeast had them, and I know of someone from Colorado with one. But I'd like to hear from members from *all countries* too.

I know there have been a few people on these boards that have posted about their 4WD B12's in the past, [very few in fact] but those posts are scattered all over. This thread is to join [the small group of us] all together in one place. 

I've had three of them over the years, an '87, an '88, and my current '89.

[Bear with me I took digital pics of print pictures] Here's my white '87:



























The 87 and 88's used part time 4WD with the button in the shifter to engage the rear wheels.

Here's a pic of my '88 winter beater:









Yeah it was a bit rough. I bought it for $125. Needed _lots_ of work. My son and I took it out on frozen Round Lake in NY to practice ice driving it a bit. I am switching it over to 4 studded tires here. It's now in my back yard as a valuable [to me anyway] parts car.

And you've all seen my current red '89 [but probably not these pics]:









This was with the GA16DE swap [I never drove this one with the original engine] but before the turbo. 









With 14" B12 Sport Coupe wheels.









Same view but with B14 SE-R wheels. 










Here's are a couple portraits next to my '92 SE-R:



















I know that these have gotten to be quite scarce today, but if you've got one, or know of someone that does [or did], please chime in here, post pics, etc! 

Mike


----------



## OuttaHell (Jan 2, 2009)

-tears up- its all so beautiful -sniffle- thanks Mike!


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

B12 4wd R U L E S ! ! ! Nice Work Mike! Good Luck!


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

"Sniff" i wish i had one.... i love my sport coupe, but a 4WD wagon would be killer... a 4WD sport coupe... would be even better...


----------



## dc588 (Aug 14, 2007)

CLEAN B12 4WD WISH I HAD ONE OF THOSE


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

mike, the original owner of my sport coupe ditched the sport coupe wheels and threw on 13" steelies at some point. i want a set of 14" sport coupe wheels, where the hell should i get some??


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

sonicgundam said:


> mike, the original owner of my sport coupe ditched the sport coupe wheels and threw on 13" steelies at some point. i want a set of 14" sport coupe wheels, where the hell should i get some??


I can only think of using the ususal sources like salvage yards, ebay, etc. Like many other things, the set I have were gotten 10 to 15 years ago when it was readily available in the junk yards. It's harder to find these things today, but not impossible. The center caps might be a challenge to find also. Many times they are missing on salvage yard cars.


----------



## Valanda (Aug 12, 2007)

*I have 1, and know of another nearby*

I currently have an 87 sentra 4WD in my garage. It was originally purchased from a dealer in Champaign, IL. My ex-boyfriend also had one that was red. Same dealership. He traded his in for a jeep after a couple years.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Valanda said:


> I currently have an 87 sentra 4WD in my garage. It was originally purchased from a dealer in Champaign, IL. My ex-boyfriend also had one that was red. Same dealership. He traded his in for a jeep after a couple years.


Welcome to the forums Valanda. 

Thanks very much for chiming in as there aren't many people who have these cars any more. You're the first person from Illinois that has confirmed that the 4WD Sentra was sold there. It makes sense, as there is plenty of snow up there. 

If you are so inclined, I'd love to hear a few more details about your car. Like how many miles on it, what color, how you came acrossed it, and how long you've owned it?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Valanda (Aug 12, 2007)

I've spoken about my car before in another Nissan forum awhile ago. 
I've had it since about 1992. It's got 225k miles on it. (Only 30k on new engine).
It's about the same color as the winter beater you pictured (tho not nearly as rusty).
There are a few pics of it sitting in my garage being neglected in the first post I made on this forum. (about pg 3 i think)
I got it because it just seemed perfect to me. My first car was an '81 Honda Civic and I've never felt comfortable with a car much bigger than that. My son is in a wheelchair, and it had plenty of room for his chair in the back. I grew up with both of my parents driving Datsun 510's and racing those in the local sports car club's road rallies and autocrosses, so Datsun/Nissan was a name I knew and trusted. Being able to switch to 4WD when the road was a little slick? HUGE bonus!! 

I drove her everywhere. We've been to California, Utah, Wyoming... all over the country really. And I've never felt safer in the winter driving anything else.

Currently tho, she sits in the garage because she loves to go, but she has forgotten how to stop. $4000 in repairs to her brakes so far, and still stopping is a problem. The mechanic who helped me take such good care of her for so long returned to the Phillipines and I have numerous horror stories from my attempts to try to find someone who understands her.

I tried once to find a good home for her because I really do not understand how she works, and try as I might I just can't grasp it. The people who responded seemed more interested in ripping her apart for organ donation than in preserving her and I just could not let that happen. 

So, she sits in my garage until I learn auto mechanics or I hear about someone around here who is willing and able to take the time to correctly help her with her troubles without making remarks about how she isn't worth the money it would take to fix her. 

Probably alot more than you wanted to know, but that's her (and my) story. 

Val


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for filling us in Val. It sounds like the brake lines have rusted out and they are very time consuming [and pain the butt] to replace. I know, because I have replaced all of my brake and fuel lines when I restored my car 8 years ago. It took several days, even working with a lift to make it easier. I had to remove all of the old lines and duplicate them with a hand tubing bender and lots of TLC. Your local garage mechanics will not usually even consider doing this. Firstly, they don't _want_ to do a job like that, secondly, they can't charge enough money to make it worthwhile. So they throw a huge $$ number at you and know that you will say "forget it". It takes a certain dedication that not everyone possesses. 

Regards,

Mike

P.S. Many newer cars that I have seen from underneath, have a plastic coating on the fuel and brake lines nowadays to protect them from corrosion. Too bad our B12's didn't have this!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I guess our 4WD B12 Sentras are getting scarce these days. I'd love to hear from other owners of these cars, including the 4WD Sunnys in Europe and such.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I have seen a few running around in the Colorado Springs area. There was one for sale in the Colorado SPrings Craigslist the other day 1987 Nissan Sentra AWD
$1500


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

frig i really want an AWD b12.

i think an AWD GA16E SportCoupe would be an awesome project.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

bob89sentra said:


> I have seen a few running around in the Colorado Springs area. There was one for sale in the Colorado SPrings Craigslist the other day 1987 Nissan Sentra AWD
> $1500


Thanks for chiming in Bob and for the link to the ad. Too bad Craigslist's pics are so small. Looks like a nice one. I'm not sure I've ever seen that color of blue on a B12 before. Anyone know if it's factory?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, I would have gone 100% for buying it, if it were a 89-90 with the GA16. My plan is to get a new B12 or KN13 with GA16I to finish my GA16E conversion. I think it would be the perfect car for the project.
Actually I have wondered about taking the drivetrain from the 4wd sentra and putting it in my 4 door sedan to make the most awesome B12 sedan ever!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i have a b12 rear subframe and running gear under my 87 pulsar with sr20det and gtir tranny does that count??hehea


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a great looking 4WD B12 wagon. It belongs to Eyor from Cincinnati, OH.










Sweet! Tell us more about your wagon Eyor!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

blownb310 said:


> Here's a great looking 4WD B12 wagon. It belongs to Eyor from Cincinnati, OH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what part of cincy? I work in the kenwood towne centre but live in northern kentucky would love to check out this wagon....that looks saweet!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

awd-t 87 pulsar ...... - The Nissan EXA / NX Club Forums

if anyone wants to check mine out.........


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Valanda said:


> I currently have an 87 sentra 4WD in my garage. It was originally purchased from a dealer in Champaign, IL. My ex-boyfriend also had one that was red. Same dealership. He traded his in for a jeep after a couple years.


Hey everyone, I am trying to help out Valanda and find a caring new owner for her 4WD wagon. She does not want the car junked or parted out. She is offering it for free to the right person. She'd like it to go to someone who will repair it and enjoy it. It needs new brake lines to be driven again. It appears to be in inside storage. She's located in Champaign, IL. Send me a PM and I will put you in touch with her.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

you got pm! i call dibs!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i so want one of these...would make a perfect daily driver!!


----------



## xPotenze (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow That's one heck of a free car, 223k its still got some life left too!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbup:


xPotenze said:


> Wow That's one heck of a free car, 223k its still got some life left too!


Just think how cool you'll look cruisin in a 4WD Sentra too!  

Push the button in the shifter and your going anywhere you want.


----------



## xPotenze (Jul 6, 2009)

blownb310 said:


> :thumbup:Just think how cool you'll look cruisin in a 4WD Sentra too!
> 
> Push the button in the shifter and your going anywhere you want.


Mines not a 4wd =\


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, for free thats not a bad car. I would have sent a pm if I lived close enough even. 
if this is anything like the pathfinder I drive, 223k is nothing. We currently have somewhere around 225k on it and it still is moving along very well (had to change a few things like shocks, etc, but that was nothing)


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

been in contact with valerie! hoping to get things finalized here soon...so i can make plans to go get it! Im excited!!The wife is a little apprehensive but she hates all my car projects...lol(and i have my n13 awd turboed pulsar in the garage up on jack stands stripped down to the shell...rebuilding it from the skin up!hehe)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

A friend of mine found *THIS* '89 4WD wagon for sale in Wyoming. Looks pretty clean. It better be for $3 grand.

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i want the roof rack!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

That's just a clamp on. You can get those anywhere. 

Roof racks are a no-no by me. They lower areodynamics and thus fuel mileage.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

blownb310 said:


> A friend of mine found *THIS* '89 4WD wagon for sale in Wyoming. Looks pretty clean. It better be for $3 grand.
> 
> Mike


Do want.

frig, i can't find a 4wd b12 in BC to save my life.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

thats alot for such an oldie..hehe
but they do run forever......


----------



## massiviousness (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello. Project car nissan XE hatchback (wagon --if you prefer) soon. Will be posting pics. Just wanted to join in and perhaps get some insights from all you B12 lovers.


----------



## Genbu SER (Jun 28, 2009)

i know this has nothing to do with the sentra but i'm tryin to sell my altima SER for $7800 call me at 862-215-3146. sorry guys i didn't know what else to do


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

I am officially a 4wd wagon owner!! I picked it up yesterday(12.5 hours round trip!)
got it fired up tonight..was very excited!
Thank you Valerie!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

think we should have our own little sub forum so we can keep all the 4wd related information in one spot and not have it lost in the jumble of b12/n13 stuff.....just me thinking aloud....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Glad to hear you made it happen Don. Must have been a long day, but worth it. Keep us updated with pics if possible. Nice to have anothe B12 4WD owner on the forums.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> think we should have our own little sub forum so we can keep all the 4wd related information in one spot and not have it lost in the jumble of b12/n13 stuff.....just me thinking aloud....


I second that!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just realized that there weren't any pics in this thread of a 4WD sentra doing what they do best....hauling ass in the snow. 

I'd love to hear from some other 4WD B12 owners. The 4WD was available in Japan on the sedans too. Post pics if you've got any. Any and all are welcome. Project cars are welcome too.

Let's keep this thread going!

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

im hoping to get mine back on the road before winter is over so i can get some snow pics too.....that looks like so much fun ....
seems like you, eyor, and I are the only ones around that have the 4wd wagons....
eyor give me a call again...lol...still want to meet up....work is trying to kill me....will be having some free time here soon...and have a three day weekend scheduled toward the mid/end of jan!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am really interested in the Japan market Sunny 1500 4WD B12's. These were sedans [saloons]. Problem is, the only pics I can find of one are of a die cast scale model.



















Love the two tone paint scheme. Can anyone add any details about these cars? What engine were available?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

Tomica Vintage LV-N10B Nissan Sunny 1500 Red good - eBay (item 310185590435 end time Dec-30-09 07:12:59 PST)

only one i could find ill keep looking there has to be pics of them out there some where!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks,

I bought one of those last year when they came out. Had to have it! 

Anyone here know how to access Japanese web sites and find pics of any real ones?

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Facts about the US spec. B12 4WD's*

I don't know if I am the leading B12 4WD guru in the US, but I seem to know more about them than most. Over the years, I've discovered some of the finer details about them that are unknown to others. There are several things that are unique to the 4WD B12's from all of the other B12's. For instance the power steering racks have a faster ratio. I don't remember the exact number of turns lock to lock, but I compared it to a reguler FWD B12 several years ago and it was significant. They also have about an inch of increased ride height via taller front steering knuckles/hubs. The rear struts and springs are unique to the 4WD's as well. The struts are longer and the springs are cone shaped. In other words they are tapered smaller at the top. I think I bought the last pair of factory 4WD B12 Tokico rear struts through Nissan in about 8 years ago. The final drive gears are also quite steep at 4.47's, compared the the other B12's, which will have either 3.65's or 3.89's. Then there's the tubular undercarriage "cage" that protects the engine and transmission from damage during off road situations. 

Another detail is that all 4WD B12's were throttle body fuel injected, not carbureted like the other '87 2WD Sentras. Yes, the 4WD's [and the Sport Coupes] got fuel injection one year earlier than all other B12's.

One shortcoming [in my view] of these cars is that no power upgrades were afforded to the 4WD cars to make up for all of the additional weight and load the 4WD system added to the car. They all got the same 70 h.p. E16i [for 87 and 88] or 90 h.p. GA16i [in the 89's], that the standard B12's got. Nissan literature says that a 1990 model existed, but I have never seen a single copy in person. Can anyone verify that a 1990 4WD B12 was available here in the US?

Lastly, only manual 5 speed transaxles were used in the 4WD B12's, [thankfully, no automatics were available]. 

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

great info mike! and you are with out a doubt the b12 4wd wagon guru!


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm new here, just got my 87 4WDXE a few months ago. I actually had an Acura RL before this car, and I'll tell you what... it was a nice car and all, but there is something to be said for not making car payments! 

I do however have a strange little issue...

About 50% of the time when I go to start the car all I hear is a "ticking" comming from the idle air control valve. While it is ticking, it will crank, but not turn over. It ticks for anywhere from 1-5 minutes, and as soon as the ticking stops I hear the fuel pump kick on and it will then start with no problems. I have narrowed it down the BCM not turning on right away. I pulled it out from under the seat then tried and while the IAC is ticking, the BCM isn't powered on. Any thoughts???


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

welcome! con grates on the wagon!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> welcome! congrats on the wagon!!


Ditto. :thumbup:

Your electrical problem doesn't ring a bell. I'd check to see if the fuel tank sending unit is corroded at the termials on top. Let us know what you find.

Post some pics of the car when you get a chance.


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

blownb310 said:


> Ditto. :thumbup:
> 
> Your electrical problem doesn't ring a bell. I'd check to see if the fuel tank sending unit is corroded at the termials on top. Let us know what you find.
> 
> Post some pics of the car when you get a chance.


Thanks! I will check that out. Anyone have a good source I can buy a new bcm from? I think I have narrowed down the problem to that... I wish I new someone local I could just do a quick swap with to see if that's it before spending the dollar bills! Anyone here in Colorado?

I will wash it up soon and take some pics... she needs a paint job, but the interior is immaculate! Only has 101k original miles on it! I do need to check for a vacuum leak though, only getting 18-20 mpg at the moment...


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

blownb310 said:


> Thanks for chiming in Bob and for the link to the ad. Too bad Craigslist's pics are so small. Looks like a nice one. I'm not sure I've ever seen that color of blue on a B12 before. Anyone know if it's factory?


lol I jumped to the last page of this forum and started posting before I started reading form the beginning... This is my car! I bought it back in November  I ended up getting it for $1000


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

double congrats on it! and is that a stock color?
i want to paint mine blue....was leanin toward a GM dark metallic blue, but also like the skyline blue...but a stock blue would be cool too keep with the originality of our cars....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jkm601 said:


> Thanks! I will check that out. Anyone have a good source I can buy a new bcm from?


BCM is not an acronym that Nissan used when these cars were built. Are you talking about the ECM? If so, I've got one from my good running '88 parts car that I'd sell you cheaply. Same engine should work fine. 

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jkm601 said:


> lol I jumped to the last page of this forum and started posting before I started reading form the beginning... This is my car! I bought it back in November


See that? Do I have my finger on the pulse of the 4WD Sentra community or what?


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

blownb310 said:


> See that? Do I have my finger on the pulse of the 4WD Sentra community or what?


Heck yeah! That's awesome... When I saw that I was like holy crap, these really must be rare cars! I do love it... Like I said, I came to my Sentra from a $50k luxury sedan and I really do have more pride driving this car than the other one! 

And yeah, I am talking about the ecm... It's hard to keep all the acronyms straight these days... bcm, ecm, pcm, tcm, yaddayaddayaddaCM... I would be very interested in the ecm you have for sale. Can you pm me with all the relevant info?

Thanks dude!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jkm601 said:


> I would be very interested in the ecm you have for sale. Can you pm me with all the relevant info?
> 
> Thanks dude!


You bet, PM sent. 

Mike


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> double congrats on it! and is that a stock color?
> i want to paint mine blue....was leanin toward a GM dark metallic blue, but also like the skyline blue...but a stock blue would be cool too keep with the originality of our cars....


I am pretty sure it's the stock color... it's got a lot of oxidation on the roof and hood, which is pretty common for cars from the period, and the door jams and under hood all match, so I doubt it's ever been re-painted. I want to get it painted, but I don't want some cheap $299 special... so it's gonna be on the back burner for a while. I was thinking about going with the "lava black" the new ford harley davidson edition f series truck have now... it's a sick color. Looks black as night from most angles but when the sun hits it right it has a real dark red flake in it... it's very nice. 

So my latest project has been to install a double din Pioneer Avic-f7010bt. It is in and I love it. Had to cut out a bit of plastic behind the bezel, and make custom mounting brackets. As for the bezel I have cut out the ash tray and lighter socket and molded the trim ring into it. I didn't think to take any procedural shots, but will take some pics of the final product tomorrow! 

Other than that, I have added power locks on all the doors and hatch with keyless entry, 4 channel amp and mono amp... a new battery... and tinted the windows @ 13%... 

I guess that's all for now... lol


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

blownb310 said:


> Here's a great looking 4WD B12 wagon. It belongs to Eyor from Cincinnati, OH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those dual sunroofs look awesome... I wonder if they leak? I have heard many horror stories of aftermarket sunroofs leaking.


----------



## nipppp (Jul 30, 2005)

We got some in Trinidad, most of the people I know that has them, had the engine replaced with a SR20DET 





blownb310 said:


> Who's got one and where are you from? For those of us in the USA, I'm trying to figure out where they were sold in the US. I know the northeast had them, and I know of someone from Colorado with one. But I'd like to hear from members from *all countries* too.
> 
> I know there have been a few people on these boards that have posted about their 4WD B12's in the past, [very few in fact] but those posts are scattered all over. This thread is to join [the small group of us] all together in one place.
> 
> ...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

nipppp said:


> We got some in Trinidad, most of the people I know that has them, had the engine replaced with a SR20DET


That's great to hear nipppp. Thanks for chiming in! I'd love to see pics of any of those SR powered cars. Were the 4WD B12's in Trinidad wagons like ours or the four door sedans like in Japan? 

Any links to pics? 

Mike


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

blownb310 said:


> That's great to hear nipppp. Thanks for chiming in! I'd love to see pics of any of those SR powered cars. Were the 4WD B12's in Trinidad wagons like ours or the four door sedans like in Japan?
> 
> Any links to pics?
> 
> Mike


I'd love to do an SR20DET swap... those bolt right up to the tranny's in these? no issues with the 4WD?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

umm no they just dont bolt up....little more involved......


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I raced my 4WD wagon this past Sunday on Caroga Lake. I was testing some new soft compound recaps from Towel City retreads in North Carolina. We wanted to see if they are better than the Bridgestone Blizzaks that we usually run in the "unstudded" street car class. 










As the tire tester, I was gridded in last place on purpose out of the 24 cars and made it all the way through the field to take second place. At least 12 of the cars were Subarus. There were two STi's and one Evo in the mix as well. With their 300 or so h.p. they would beat me down the long straights, but those heavy cars don't turn well on glare ice and when we got to the corners, I repassed them with relative ease. I am seen here about to pass a regular WRX that is understeering badly entering this sharp corner. Remember this is racing on glare ice without studded tires. Just after this pic was taken he drifted out towards the outside of the turn. As you can see in the picture, I had my car all set up for the turn early planning an inside pass and that's exactly what I did a few seconds after this picture was taken. The 4WD B12's are a full 600 lbs. lighter than a WRX, and this pays big dividends in handling on the ice. 

The only car I did not catch was a really cool Mazda 323GTX. It was the only car in the race that was a light as mine. It also has a 1.6 with a factory intercooled turbo. Good times!

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

mike you are always an inspiration!

what are you thoughts on the tires?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> mike you are always an inspiration!
> 
> what are you thoughts on the tires?


The funny thing about the retreads is that they use a 35+ year old mold and hence, a 35+ year old tread design. Remember the old Firestone Town and Country snow tires? Well that's what's being used for these Towel City Retreads.



















They are definitely soft compound, as they durometer out at 38! Blizzaks are 55-60. The lack of sipes and the old school tread pattern had us all thinking they wouldn't be as good as a state of the art studless winter tire like the WS60 Blizzak, but these did work really well. The biggest advantage was later in the 20 minute race when the corners get polished and the traction goes down sharply. That's when these softies really had an advantage. The only downside with tires this soft is that the edges get a bit nibbled and they don't seem that will not last for very long as we are using them. We'll test them on a FWD car next weekend. Sorry for the off topic but you asked.


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is a crappy cell phone pic of the custom bezel I made for the double din...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Although I still do a few ice racing events, I use the car primarily for winter tsd rallies, like in the Finger Lakes Region of SCCA winter rally series. This past weekend I ran in their 2nd event this season down in Ithaca, NY. My navigator and I ran in the "Limited" instrumentation class and finished 3rd. 









There were some other cars in the event. One of them was Rick Barnes' Mazda 323GTX rally car. These are cool cars, and just like the B12 4WD's, good examples are getting hard to find. 









The turbocharged 1.6 liter Mazda engine in Rick's 323GTX.









The daylight pics were all taken before the event. The events themselves are run in the dark, hence all of the additional lighting on most cars.









Driver's meeting just getting started. 









Tony Esposito refueling his WRX stage rally car at the mid point break. Yes there are a few fully caged and rally prepped cars at these events too. 









Getting ready to start leg 1 of the event.









This was taken at a checkpoint, where all cars pause and stage before starting the next section. Winter rally events like these are run on relatively deserted mountain roads at night. Most of the 160 mile route was on dirt/gravel surfaces. Usually they are snow covered, but this weekend's event lacked good snow cover. I ran on unstudded Firestone Winteforce tires and got along just fine on the mostly dirt surfaces with some intermittant patches of ice here and there, which kept us on our toes!

I plan to run two more events in the coming weeks and am hoping for snow!

Mike


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok Mike... I have a couple of what I hope are easy questions for you... Can you tell me what the heck these two compnents are?



















Here is a pic so you can see where this one is in relation the the motor.









Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jkm601 said:


> Ok Mike... I have a couple of what I hope are easy questions for you... Can you tell me what the heck these two compnents are?
> 
> Here is a pic so you can see where this one is in relation the the motor.


No problem Jeff. The top one is the filter canister for the AIV [Air Induction Valve] system. It's an emission control item. The system feeds a bit of fresh air into the exhaust stream to help the catalytic converter work more efficiently. There is a small paper filter in there that is supposed to be changed occasionally. I have never seen anyone change it though. Probably because it doesn't effect the way the car runs at all. 

The second one is a fast idle compensator for when the A/C is turned on. It raises up the idle a bit to compensate for the extra load the compressor is putting on the engine. It's there to maintain correct idle speed.

Thanks for posting those pictures. I am stunned at how clean that car is under the hood! It looks almost new. No corrosion on anything. Here in the northeast, that car would have been all rusty by now. Nice score!

Mike


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

blownb310 said:


> No problem Jeff. The top one is the filter canister for the AIV [Air Induction Valve] system. It's an emission control item. The system feeds a bit of fresh air into the exhaust stream to help the catalytic converter work more efficiently. There is a small paper filter in there that is supposed to be changed occasionally. I have never seen anyone change it though. Probably because it doesn't effect the way the car runs at all.
> 
> The second one is a fast idle compensator for when the A/C is turned on. It raises up the idle a bit to compensate for the extra load the compressor is putting on the engine. It's there to maintain correct idle speed.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am so happy with this car. It has a couple of bugs still, hopefully the ECU will fix the main issue and I sure hope the starter is the other problem, not the flywheel. The strange thing about the starter grinding is that it didn't do it for the first 5 days or so after I bought it... right after I power washed the engine bay is when it started. I have already upgraded all of the positive and negative battery cables... 

I will do the test you told me about to check the flywheel... when I bought the car the guy said it had a "newer" flywheel. I'll let you know. 

Man, if you think that engine bay is clean, wait until I post pics of the interior! It's only got 102k miles, and the interior is immaculate! The dash has 3 or 4 small cracks, but other than that it's really clean. I finally got my new camera, so I'll try and get outside today and take some pictures... supposed to get into the 40's today, so I am hoping I can get some cleaning in the garage done.

Thanks for the info!

Jeff


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

post pics of it!!!


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> post pics of it!!!


K, here goes... I was gonna wash it, but it's too cold so it's pretty dirty, but these pics are mainly to showcase the interior anyways... so here we go:

































































































































Don't laugh at my old school sub enclosure... it was a friend of mine's that had it in a yellow mustang back when that style of enclosure was cool. It was free so I said "yes please"! I will make a nice box for it soon now that the holidays are over. I know it's kinda silly to have a back up camera too, but that was free as well! Let me know what you guys think so far


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jkm601 said:


> Let me know what you guys think so far


Looks real nice Jeff. Especially for a 23 year old car right? I am amazed at what appears to be that factory color blue. I've never seen a B12 wagon in that color before. Thanks for getting all the angles too. Finding owners of these cars is tough enough, getting them to post pics is even harder. Keep adding to this thread as you go.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Got a tip for evreyone that owns one of these cars. They want to rust in the rocker panels and especially the fronts of the rear wheel wells. Some people call this area the "doglegs". Here's what I do to combat this. Once a year [in the fall] I open all four doors and remove the sill plates and dome light switches. Put some big pieces of cardboard under the car and then spray 30 weight engine oil [which is essentially chain saw bar oil] into all of the holes now exposed. I use an undercoat spray gun with a short rubber hose [fuel line works] to blast the oil into the rocker panel cavity and rear wheelhouses. It will drip for about two days but at least you know that every pinch weld in the lower body is now protected from moisture. Sure beats spending a week every year cutting out rust and welding in patch panels.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

cold also try rust converter, rust encapsulator and some good duner coating....

and i post pics of mine up! lol

jeff you got quite a gem there! 

i have rust under the rear drivers seat, the passenger rear door, the drivers side fender, and the drivers side shock tower(right where it meets the frame on the inside of the engine bay) have a few minor rust spots around the rear shock tower areas and along the floor mainly just surface rust...plan to clean up and prime and coat everything to help it live longer....the fender is getting replaced(have one in the back just have to remove the cowl cover to get the dumb bolt off) and the rear passenger door needs to be replaced.....so if anyone can find a rear passenger side wagon door please let me know!

jeff can you get the paint code for that blue!? i was gonna paint mine GM dark metallic blue but if nissan had a stock blue i would much rather go for that....

dig the reverse camera! and as for the sub box...i have a 1000 watt sub and amp in my accent that is gonna get put into the wagon! just got a set of 150watt front speakers 6.5" ers...and still have to ge the rear speakers......but the mechanical and interior are higher priority right now!....lol

i have some updated pics of mine in my thread......


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

*this sucks...*

Well it looks like the previous owner might not have known how to start a car... I need a new flywheel! My main man Mike has me covered though... Thanks Mike!


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

*on another note...*

This Sentra is a carbureted sport coupe from a different thread here on nissanforums.com... Being that we have the TBI motor in our wagons how can we go about making out air cleaners look fancy like this? Are there aftermarket parts available?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

check out my thread....hehe
you have to get rid of all the egr crap then you can either cut up your air cleaner or if you clever you and make an adapter for underneath it to convert it from two rods to one rod and use an air filter set up for a carbed enigne.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

mike where is the paint code located on our cars??


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

So check this out guys... I was just checking out OEM Surplus Homepage and it looks like they are trashing all of the old nissan stuff. I just sent an e-mail asking if they would be interested in me driving down to Oklahoma where the warehouse is and buying all the good stuff for cheap. I was thinking like offering them like $500 and I take whatever I can lift, load, and fit. There are engines, trannys, diffs, interior, exterior, glass... you name it. If they go for it, anyone wanna make a trip?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i want the black carpet ... and would love to get the 4wd tranny and transfer case...hehe
along with any other parts


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

Cheap Exhaust - Replacement Parts Catalog
just came across this they advertise a header for the mighty e16i
and have quite a few parts for the wagons......thought i would share it.


we need to make a cross reference guide for the wagons to make it easier to find parts that will swap into/onto the wagon from other models and body styles....motors, suspensions, body parts, etc....just a thought......


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> check out my thread....hehe
> you have to get rid of all the egr crap then you can either cut up your air cleaner or if you clever you and make an adapter for underneath it to convert it from two rods to one rod and use an air filter set up for a carbed enigne.


Doesn't eliminating the EGR stuff wreck the gas mileage?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

Replacement Passenger side Door Skin
will this work on the wagon??

actually just need to know if the lower body line actually lines up or not....if so i can go to the bone yard and whack a chunk off the 4 door there and just cut and weld it in/on my door and voila! no more cancer on the door....or if it fits could just get it and reskin the door...either way it would help out gettin it fixed!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

jkm601 said:


> Doesn't eliminating the EGR stuff wreck the gas mileage?


i have had it removed on several nissans of the 1.6 and 2.o liter variety and never had problems...i averaged 33-38 with the 2.0 and the same35-40
with the 1.6s i did have one that i could pull 48mpg with:fluffy: hehe...so if that is wrecked gas mileage boy i cant wait to see one unmolested....lol
your right foot has alot to do with controlling gas mileage!:balls:


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> i have had it removed on several nissans of the 1.6 and 2.o liter variety and never had problems...i averaged 33-38 with the 2.0 and the same35-40
> with the 1.6s i did have one that i could pull 48mpg with:fluffy: hehe...so if that is wrecked gas mileage boy i cant wait to see one unmolested....lol
> your right foot has alot to do with controlling gas mileage!:balls:


Man... what could be the problem with my car? I only get about 20 - 21 mpg right now, and I don't hot rod at all...

What all can be removed as far as vacuum components go?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

the ones going to the egr stuff...just have to block the on port off of the tbi.
you might want to check your 02 sensor, pvc valve, plugs, wires, timing, air filter, fuel filter, run some good injector cleaner through it(amsoil P.I. is a good one...hehe)
what type and size of tires are you running?, what is your tire pressure set at? by pass the a/c compressor. how much junk do you have in the trunk?
it is winter the gas sucks...try buying from a different vendor....
dont let it idle too long warming up ....
drive with the windows up(not much fun but helps gas mileage!)
keep it out of 4wd~
hope these help....
sure mike the hyper miler can add some more....lol
weight reduction...really helps! but not the best idea for a daily driver.....


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> the ones going to the egr stuff...just have to block the on port off of the tbi.
> you might want to check your 02 sensor, pvc valve, plugs, wires, timing, air filter, fuel filter, run some good injector cleaner through it(amsoil P.I. is a good one...hehe)
> what type and size of tires are you running?, what is your tire pressure set at? by pass the a/c compressor. how much junk do you have in the trunk?
> it is winter the gas sucks...try buying from a different vendor....
> ...


That's it? LOL I'm sure I need to do a good tune up... It has a new air filter, I'll get a fuel filter when I do the tune up. I ran Lucas injector cleaner when I bought it. Stock wheels with 185/70/13's @ 30psi. only a small box (I built a new box for the sub, much smaller and lighter, I'll post a pic) in the back. I only let it idle for maybe 45 seconds when I start it before I start driving. lol windows are ALWAYS up this time of year! rarley in 4WD, only when it snows, and even then only on the side streets. So I need to check the O2 sensor and PVC valve... Any tips on checking those? Oh, and is there a "cheater" way to check timing? I don't have a light...


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

Got the tune up done... new plugs, wires, cap, rotor, and fuel filter. went ahead and did an oil change even though it wasn't due for about 900 miles. Hopefully that will help the mileage, the plugs were WORN and had HUGE gaps... like .08 or more.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> mike where is the paint code located on our cars??


IIRR, it's on the firewall plaque that lists the vin and the drivetrain codes, under color/trim.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

synthetic oils help alot to....i know of a really good brand......just saying...lol

oh and stay away from lucas stuff its crap!!!

mike will the door from a 4 door sedan swap with the wagon?
i have two boneyards that have wagons that i will be speaking with later this afternoon. on is in PA and forgot where the other one is....lol
but will be getting prices for the door shipped....
or if the sedan door will work i can just replace the skin....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> mike will the door from a 4 door sedan swap with the wagon?


No, they are either taller or shorter by about an inch. But, the door skins might still fit because the difference is in the window frame, I think.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got two quotes...you gotta sit down for these....lol.....450 and 445 shipped!!
i can get the door skin for 58 shipped and do i little cutting and welding and call it a day!
wow...i didnt know we had ferraris on our hands! lol


just got a third one...are you ready for this.....drum roll........1000 dollars plus shipping!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I was at it again last weekend and finished 4th overall out of 33 cars in the recent Vermont Winter Rally. Today I looked the car over to get it ready for the last winter rally of the season on March 6th. 

I found that the left front outer axle boot just started to split so I replaced it. I have been noticing a slight vibration under sharp decell when lifting off of the throttle at high speeds for a corner. I found that the rubber packing around the rear driveshaft center bearing was peeling away from the steel rings it was originally adheared to. In other words, the shaft could walk up and down about 3/4 of an inch under accell and decell. Nissan no longer has the rubber donuts that the center bearings are mounted in available for these cars, so I took matters into my own hands. I removed the rear drive shaft [always mark it so you bolt the shafts back together exactly the same way they came apart] and cleaned all of the rubber parts and wire wheeled the steel rings they sit in. I then bought a caulk gun sized tube of 3M urethane windshield sealer and filled the voids in the rubber center bearing packing donut. This is not any different than filling your worn motor mounts with urethane. I let it cure for 24 hrs.










Now there is no more play in the center bearing packing and she's ready for more action.

One more thing, if you own a 4WD B12, be advised that there is a grease fitting in the slip yoke for the rear driveshaft [just ahead of the rear differential]. There is an access hole in the steel member that allows you to connect a grease gun. Most people don't know it is there. Give it a few shots of chassis grease when you're changing your oil. 

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

could i get the sedan door and switch out the top part?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> could i get the sedan door and switch out the top part?


I've never done it, but anything's possible I guess. I did cut a rusty B13 door in half once to mate it with another rust free bottom from a dented but rust free donor door. I'd never do it again [too many hours in it] but it did come out nice.


----------



## BLAZE7153 (Mar 1, 2010)

TOOQIKK whats the type of synthetic oil that you use


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

check out my sig. or send me a pm and i can go into greater detail. can get a free catalog on the site......................

back on subject...

found lots more cancer in my wagon.......gonna take longer to get it on the road as well as i broke two bones in my foot and am laid up for several weeks now!!! good times!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

mike here is something you might want to look adding to your "winterization ritual"
AMSOIL MP Heavy Duty Metal Protector
think it might work better than the oil bath....
oh yeah here is the link....lol
https://www.amsoil.com/storefront/amh.aspx


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Interesting, thanks Don. Wurth has something just like that and it is quite pricey. Looks like a great product, but I will stick with the 30W oil and keep soaking it into the nooks, crannies, pinch welds od our 20+ year old cars.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> I have been noticing a slight vibration under sharp decell when lifting off of the throttle at high speeds for a corner. Nissan no longer has the rubber donuts that the center bearings are mounted in available for these cars, so I took matters into my own hands. I filled the voids in the rubber center bearing packing with 3M urethane windshield sealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Footnote on this "upgrade". Although the excess play has successfully been eliminated from this mod, I now have more than anticipated NVH [noise/vibration/harshness] in the cabin at highway speeds. So, I will now say that I _don't_ advise this if the sound of drivetrain noise in the car bothers you. The urethane is too stiff and it doesn't insulate the drive shaft harmonics enough. I will remove the driveshaft from my parts car and fill the rubber donut with silicone caulk now. It cures much more pliable than urethane and should be just right. This won't be until the spring though, when I put the car back on the road again.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

might try drivin it around more it will settle down some ...i know when we use it for the motor mounts its really rough at first then settle down after a week or so.....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> might try drivin it around more it will settle down some ...i know when we use it for the motor mounts its really rough at first then settle down after a week or so.....


That's interesting. I've never heard that before. And yes, I've only driven the car once [after a big snowstorm, fun,fun,fun!] since the urethane has cured. I plan to run in a road rally in two weeks. It will be all tarmac so I will remove the rear driveshaft, manually switch the transfer case to 2WD, and run it as a FWD car for the weekend. I've done this before many times and the car feels much faster without all of the parasitic drag from the rear drive. Always got about 1.5 to 2 mpg better mileage with it this way too. I've never tried FWD only with the turbo setup yet though. Should be fun!

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

hey i will be gettin the brackets and spacers made to do the rear disc conversion!! they will be cut on a water jet machine...will be a couple weeks till i get them but will post pics and check the thread i have about them as we will be selling them!! excited!!


----------



## bdizz68 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, 

I have a 89 AWD Sentra and was trying to find out what it worth. I would like to sell it but don't have a clue for its value. Nicest 21 year old car that I have seen, everything works and plus it has a/c. Well if someone could let me know or would like to buy it just let me know I live in Vancouver Washington.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

post up some pictures and please dont forget at least one of the engine bay and some interior.
if i had some extra money i would buy it blind on the spot ....i so want anther one for a dd...so i can finish rebuilding mine and not have to be rushed.....
why do you want to sell it???? if it runs and is in good shape ...you should keep it...no car payments, good gas mileage, 4wd, lots of room....parts are cheap for tune ups....its a win win win


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

bdizz68 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 89 AWD Sentra and was trying to find out what it worth. I would like to sell it but don't have a clue for its value. Nicest 21 year old car that I have seen, everything works and plus it has a/c. Well if someone could let me know or would like to buy it just let me know I live in Vancouver Washington.


Welcome to the forum bdizz. 

Please tell us more about your car, color, mileage, etc. If possible we'd all love to see pics of the car. If you don't know how to post pics, pm me for my email address and I'd be happy to post them for you. 

Mike


----------



## bdizz68 (Mar 17, 2010)

The car is silver and the mileage reads 72000. It drives good but pulls just a little to the right, I don't know if that is normal or not. Its all stock except the pull out casett deck that the old owner put in it. I would rather sell it on here to someone who likes it and would love to own it instead of someone that would just beat the crap out of it. I'm a honda guy and just have to many cars and the wife is like get it out of here. I know that this car would drive across country in a heart beat. No cracks in the dash not a tear in the seats all the lights and everything else about the car is spot on. I will try and get some pics in the morning.

Brad


----------



## bdizz68 (Mar 17, 2010)

Mike,

I took pics but don't know how to add on this page. If you can help that would be great.

Brad


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

if you email them to me i will post them up for you......


----------



## bdizz68 (Mar 17, 2010)

attach to your work email?


----------



## bdizz68 (Mar 17, 2010)

I also just posted pics on craigslist in Portland, so if you look for awd 89 sentra for 2200 you can also see it.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

its the twin to mine!!!
i so wish i had some extra coin ...i would jump on this! too cool its a "newer" version of mine .....lol would be cool to have two of them!
some one save it!!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got a motor shot?
if so email it to me and ill post it up 
[email protected]


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

take it to tire discounters or some where and have them tell you why its pulling to the side...might just need an alignment.....would be good to know before some one buys it.....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

.........................................


----------



## bdizz68 (Mar 17, 2010)

just sent some more pics of my sentra


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

and the money shot!.....









there you go brad!! looks good! some one needs to save this wagon!!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Very nice Brad. One of the best examples I have seen. Someone really took great care of that car and kept it out of the elements all these years. As to it's value, it's really hard to say. Basically our cars are worth very little. You'd have to find someone who really digs these cars and has been looking for a good example. From the various 4WD Sentra "roll call" threads I have on the major Nissan forums, it seems that there are not alot of us. 

That doesn't bother me any. I love mine. In fact I will be putting both sway bars back on it and removing the winter tires today. I plan to run an all-tarmac road rally next weekend. 

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Looking at pics of your '89 really reminds me of how mine looked when I got it and how many upgrades I've done to it over the years. Things like adding the GXE dash cluster with the tach, GA16DE swap, turbo system, Subaru limited slip diff, hand built 2" mandrel bent exhaust system, '89 Pulsar three spoke steering wheel, etc.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a pic I haven't posted before.....










This is what a 4WD Sentra looks like after an all night winter rally in northern VT. As much as I love to keep my cars clean and take excellent care of them, I've found that I have the most fun with this one, while getting it dirty.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

have a feelin once mine gets on the road it will spend more time looking like that all shiney and clean....lol
looks like you had a lot of fun with it!
plan on me coming up there one winter to go racing with yah....really freak everyone out not one but two wagons tearing it up!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> plan on me coming up there one winter to go racing with yah....really freak everyone out not one but two wagons tearing it up!


I've never seen more than three 4WD B12's in the same place at once. Of course they were all at my house at the time. 

But two together anywhere else would be a record!

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

heck ive never seen two in one place let alone three...lol
well once i get mine on the road (or if Roy comes done this way)gonna meet up with roy then will be the first two together in cincy/northern kentucky!lol

i have always wanted to ice race...and i love auto-xing so im hopin i can give you a run for your money when i come up there!!


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

jkm601 said:


> Got the tune up done... new plugs, wires, cap, rotor, and fuel filter. went ahead and did an oil change even though it wasn't due for about 900 miles. Hopefully that will help the mileage, the plugs were WORN and had HUGE gaps... like .08 or more.


Man my car is STILL getting terrible mileage... like 18-20 mpg. I think the problem has to do with the ECU. grrr....


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

how much of a pita would it be to swap to a GA16 in my car?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

if you got the e16i its alot more work than if you have a the "newer" 1.6motors....as Mike can tell you....
have you done a compression test?


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> if you got the e16i its alot more work than if you have a the "newer" 1.6motors....as Mike can tell you....
> have you done a compression test?


Yeah I have the E16i. Well things are looking hopeful for the moment on the mileage issue, bob89sentra has been helping me out, thanks dude! We haven't done a compression test, but so far it looks like I need a new O2 sensor, and perhaps a new distributor as well. If these few things don't help there may be a very nice 87 Sentra 4WD on Craigslist!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

dont sell it!!! fix it!!!you will kick yourself for selling it!!
or you could donate it to me....hehe


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

can some one post up pics of the rear tray for the wagon? i havent seen one ever and would like to know what they look like so i can either start searching for one or just fab one up....(hopin mike has some pics of them ....lol)
thanks


----------



## new_balert (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a 1987 4wd sentra xe that's for sale in my city for $400, looking in good shape. But I'm worried that it will be woefully underpowered with the E16, at best 69hp. I'm driving a 1989 2wd wagon with the GA16i and find it's 90hp and less weight a little slow. What are the possibilities for engine swaps on the 87 4wd wagon? I'm guessing the limiting factor would be the transmission? 

thanks for any help!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

new_balert said:


> I'm looking at getting a 1987 4wd sentra xe that's for sale in my city for $400, looking in good shape. But I'm worried that it will be woefully underpowered with the E16, at best 69hp. I'm driving a 1989 2wd wagon with the GA16i and find it's 90hp and less weight a little slow. What are the possibilities for engine swaps on the 87 4wd wagon? I'm guessing the limiting factor would be the transmission?
> 
> thanks for any help!


If you will stay with your stock transmission you're only option is an E15ET [turbo engine] for more power. I think they are rated at 100 h.p. Hardly worth the effort in my opinion. If you got an '89 GA16i 4WD transmission, then you could swap in a GA16DE [110 h.p.]
like I did. Then you could add a turbo if that's not enough. Check carefully for rusty strut towers and brake lines on that Canadian car. Good luck and let us know if you buy it. 

Mike


----------



## new_balert (Aug 30, 2008)

Is there much fabricating involved to get the 89 4wd tranny into the 87, or does it bolt right on? 

The beauty of this car is the lack of rust. I'm in Victoria, BC which got about 3 inches of snow this winter and doesn't get salted. Cars last forever over here. When I moved out from Ontario it was a blast from the past on every street. My 89 wagon is relatively rust free.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

new_balert said:


> Is there much fabricating involved to get the 89 4wd tranny into the 87, or does it bolt right on?


There is a slight difference in the E series and GA series bell housings, but as long as you have the GA engine with the GA transmission, it all bolts right up. That reminds me, the rear driveshafts are different as well so make sure you get the '89 rear driveshaft as well]. The '87 and '88 have that button in the shifter for going in and out of 4WD. In '89 Nissan deleted that switching system and went to full time 4WD. To keep the car from binding up in the turns they added a viscous center diff to the back of the transfer case, hence the rear driveshaft coupling is different. 



new_balert said:


> The beauty of this car is the lack of rust. I'm in Victoria, BC which got about 3 inches of snow this winter and doesn't get salted. Cars last forever over here. When I moved out from Ontario it was a blast from the past on every street. My 89 wagon is relatively rust free.


That's awesome. I didn't know there were any regions of Canada that were salt free. Take some pics of the car for us [whether you buy it or not ]


----------



## new_balert (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's the ad:

1987 Nissan sentra Saanich, Victoria

So if I put the GA tranny and driveshaft in, that would mean it would be fulltime awd? These cars aren't 4wd, but awd, right?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

new_balert said:


> So if I put the GA tranny and driveshaft in, that would mean it would be fulltime awd? These cars aren't 4wd, but awd, right?


That is correct. The '89's are technically AWD. 

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

new_balert said:


> Here's the ad:
> 
> 1987 Nissan sentra Saanich, Victoria











Pretty cool. Is that a pale yellow or is it white? I had a white '87 [seen earlier in this thread] but I've never seen a yellow one.

Is the speedo in Kilometers?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

not a fan but that is a rare color....lol
if you are gonna go awd should go gti-r....hehe
oh wait im the only nut job doing that....lol


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

can some one post up some pictures of the rear parcel shelf or what it might be for the back of the wagon as mine didnt come with one and i want to make one ....thanks


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> can some one post up some pictures of the rear parcel shelf or what it might be for the back of the wagon as mine didnt come with one and i want to make one ....thanks


I've owned four B12 wagons over the years and none of them ever had a rear parcel shelf. I did own a [very uncommon] B12 3 door hatchback once that had one though.


----------



## new_balert (Aug 30, 2008)

It's pale yellow. I've seen it around town a few times. I've seen the same 6 wagons over the last 2 years. I have the only silver one. No wait, there's one other. A blue, a red, two silvers, a white and that yellow one. And it's in kms.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

BC cars are clean usually ... the weather there is stable all year around !!  you lucky guys !! ... i wish i had one... guess the SR would be in there lol


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here you go guys. This very promising looking B12 4WD wagon is on ebay right now, with a listing title that does not tell you it's a 4WD model, [so it is easy to miss]. It's located in Rhode Island and looks like it can be had cheaply.










The auction is*HERE*. Fifth gear is easy to change on these. You don't even need to remove the transmission. Just take the side case cover off and it's right there. Someone should snap this one up. 

Mike


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

im really interested !!... that would make such a nice daily drive all year long !!

the only problem is importing the car here ... this kindda suck... i wich i already knew more this subject before... 

Ill make some research !! 

Thks alot mike !


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

sent message to seller awaiting a response.......


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

who loves there b12 wagon more than me?? i wanna know.....mine is just down right spoiled...check out my thread to see more goodies i bought her!! lol


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> sent message to seller awaiting a response.......


What was their response Don?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

he had removed the transmission so the car would have to be trailered.....
i was hopin to fly out and drive her back.....oh well....i got my hands full with my two projects anyway.....hope some one gets this!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

That is quite a job to get the transaxle/transfer case back in on the 4WD models. I've done it once, but wouldn't do it that way again. It's very tricky. IMO the best way is to install the engine, trans, and transfer case together as a unit.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Anyone in the Virginia area, JGY Customs (Nissan specialists) have a 89 Sentra XE wagon 4wd for sale, non-running for $1000 link below:

Nissan, 240sx, nissan sentra, nissan sentra se-r, G20, nissan skyline gtr, nissan silvia, S13


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

blownb310 said:


> That is quite a job to get the transaxle/transfer case back in on the 4WD models. I've done it once, but wouldn't do it that way again. It's very tricky. IMO the best way is to install the engine, trans, and transfer case together as a unit.


that is my plan when i stuff the gtir/tranny assembly in the wagon....those trannies are not light!!! i can pick a fwd tranny up with one had and install on the sr20s....lol but that awd tranny is a beast!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

ahardb0dy said:


> Anyone in the Virginia area, JGY Customs (Nissan specialists) have a 89 Sentra XE wagon 4wd for sale, non-running for $1000 link below:
> 
> Nissan, 240sx, nissan sentra, nissan sentra se-r, G20, nissan skyline gtr, nissan silvia, S13


Thanks for the heads up on that one ahardbody.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

no problem!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

1987 Nissan Sentra GXE 4X4 sedan


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

wish i could go get this!!!!! some one please get it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> Some one please get it!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto. 

Funny thing is, I've got a good used trans for it too. But I can't say I'm interested in pulling it out of my parts car buried in my back yard just to sell it. I'd only go to that extreme if _I_ needed it! [lol].


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

send me a rear passenger door! if you have a parts wagon!!
yeah i dont feel like trekking all the way there and back......with a car hauler....lol
been there done that too many times....
im buying two b13 sentras tomorrow!! one is a 4 door gxe with folding rear seats and power windows! the other will be a parts car for the gxe and for the pulsar...then off to the scrap yard....mike if you need any parts let me know the parts car is a 2 door.......


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

hey will the dash from a b12 fit into a n13(not only fit but actually work)
i have one and want to know if it will match up for my pulsar(It was dry rotted and nasty)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> Hey will the dash from a b12 fit into a n13 (not only fit but actually work). I have one and want to know if it will match up for my pulsar (It was dry rotted and nasty)


I have no idea. Never owned an N13. If someone knows, please start a new thread for the discussion.


----------



## bib (Sep 11, 2010)

*Uh, are you sure about that?*



blownb310 said:


> Lastly, only manual 5 speed transaxles were used in the 4WD B12's, [thankfully, no automatics were available].
> 
> Mike


:newbie:
So Does that make me the only person to own an automatic 4WD B12?

By the way I just found this forum and joined as I got my B12 from a friend after I had to sell my 98 Maxima for bills. Then got a chrysler and its tranny went out in a week. It's an 89 automatic 4WD in Portland oregon.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

bib said:


> :newbie:
> So Does that make me the only person to own an automatic 4WD B12?
> 
> By the way I just found this forum and joined as I got my B12 from a friend after I had to sell my 98 Maxima for bills. Then got a chrysler and its tranny went out in a week. It's an 89 automatic 4WD in Portland oregon.


INTERESTING....post up some more pics
if you want the parts for a 5spd swap............hehe


----------



## bib (Sep 11, 2010)

I plan on posting a few pics, I kinda like the auto easier as a daily driver especially in traffic. I am wanting/thinking of putting a turbo to increase the power as it is a slug off the line. It's my first one and want get it off road and see how it handles.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Bib, welcome to the forums!

Auto 4WD B12? Very interesting. Please tell us more about your car. Is it a US model or was it brought in from Canada? Is the speedometer primarily in mph or k/ph?

Please take pics of the dash and of the shifter. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## bib (Sep 11, 2010)

Its definitely a US model. I got it from the original owner and he still had the original dealer contract showing the purchase price of $21948.60 and the 78 Datsun B210 he used as his trade in.







You may also notice that he had a dealer installed alarm system that never quite worked right. the swith is next to the rear wiper controls. More pics to come of underside of car.


----------



## bib (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is the manuals and invoice.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Very nice Bibs. Thanks for posting those pics. I can't actually see for sure yet if it is a 4WD model. There should be a slight hump on the passenger side floor [that the 2WD models don't have] to make room for the 4WD transfer case. A pic of the rear suspension will reveal quickly if it is a 4WD model though. The factory shop manual doesn't list anything for an auto trans for the 4WD model.

Apologies if I'm sounding skeptical, but seeing is believing. 

Mike


----------



## bib (Sep 11, 2010)

[/IMG]








There you go a picture to show the transfer case hump and the shifter. 

Got a question or two, why is a heater core cost $500 with a discount at the parts store and also my window regulator is bad and the drivers door is sagging. You know of any places to get parts?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy cow there it is! That's the first one I have ever seen. Too bad we can't edit our posts on this forum, or I'd remove the statement I made about no auto 4WD's ever sold here. 

I bought a new heater core a few years ago from the dealer. I don't remember for sure what it cost, but it was something like $200, not $500! 

This is where it pays to have a parts car. It's usually cheaper to buy a whole car for parts than overpay for the few new parts that you need. 

Regarding the driver's door sag, it is common and all you need are new bronze bushings and steel pins. Again it's been years, but I got the bushings at my local Advance Auto Parts store in the HELP section. Check with Napa too. Otherwise dealer I guess. 

Window regs I have never purchased new. It's rare that I ever needed to replace one, but when I did, I always had a parts car to get it from.

Must be some in the bone yards in Oregon no?

Mike


----------



## bib (Sep 11, 2010)

There you go, leave it to the new guy to mess things up. I will have to go out hunting for some parts. So far it has been a great little nissan, and I couldn't beat the price. $0.00


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

hey bib check your pm inbox. i most likely have the parts you need/want.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I got my 4WD turbo wagon out of storage this weekend to get it ready for another thrilling winter rally season! I really enjoy putting it away each spring and getting it back out each winter as it's like experiencing a new car again each year. It's my only turbocharged car and it's fun to get back behind the wheel each winter.









I noticed a slight driveline vibration last winter before I put it away, so I looked into it this week. I have discovered one slightly bad u-joint in the rear driveshaft. Unfortunately, it is a "non replaceable" type joint that is staked in place. I checked with Nissan and there are no new B12 4WD driveshafts in the country for this car, so I'll try to fix the original. 









I've found that you can cut out the stakes with a 7/8ths inch hole saw. I could then drive out the old joint. With that accomplished, now I have to see if I can source a new joint that will fit. I found *this place* that sells u joints like this, but they don't list our cars on their fitment list. No surprise there, as there were never many of our 4WD B12's around. But I'll bet the one they list for the old 200SX will be the same. I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

how about here for 4wd driveshafts & parts:

OEM Surplus--Sentra
some of the items they have listed, no idea what they still have in inventory, you will have to e-mail Norman to see what if anything they still have

Drive Shaft LH - 8608	8707	Sentra	: 4WD.E16I
Drive Shaft Repair Kit LH - 8707	90	Sentra	: 4WD.GA16I
CV Joint Housing - 8608	90	Sentra	: 4WD.E16I
Drive Shaft Assy - 8608	8707	Sentra	: 4WD.E16I
Drive Shaft Assy - 8807	90	Sentra	: 4WD.GA161
Rear Drive Joint Assy - 8808 Sentra	: 4WD.GA16I
Rear Drive Joint Assy - 8707	90	Sentra	: 4WD.(E16I+GA16I)
Joint Repair Kit - 8707	90	Sentra	: 4WD.E16i+4WD.GA16I


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks very much ahardb0dy, I got excited there until I looked at those listings more closely. The first five are for the _front_ axles of a 4WD Sentra. The others are for the outer joints of the rear drive axles. No rear propeller shaft parts there though. I've bought parts from Norm at OEM Surplus before and he's a great guy. He's got more O.E. 4WD B12 parts than anyone else I know.

Mike


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

No problem, didn't know if you knew about them, was worth a try though.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Its hard to find a 4WD drive-shafts or you can visit a junkyard, you might find one out there...


----------



## Palmerpark (Jan 8, 2011)

Just bought an 87' B12 from jkm601... really cool car


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

Palmerpark said:


> Just bought an 87' B12 from jkm601... really cool car


With a new flywheel! lol Remember, take *very* good care of her because I want her back when you buy your Lambo!

You forgot to tell them it only has 103k original miles, no rust, and a perfect interior! 

Oh, and if anyone knows of a California emissions 4WD wagon being parted out, we need the ECU.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Palmerpark said:


> Just bought an 87' B12 from jkm601... really cool car


Congrats Palmer and welcome to our little 4WD B12 fraternity. 

I found the U-joint I needed for my wagon in an old Datsun 810 RWD driveshaft I've had laying around for about 14 years. It pays to save everything!

I'm replacing the hand built 2" rear exhaust section out of mandrel bends once again. It's been eight years already since I built it the first time. Winter rally season is here and I need to get it ready for the New England Winter Challenge coming up next month. It's a 12 hour all-night marathon rally on snow covered roads in VT and NH. I finished fourth overall out of 40 cars, the past two winters.

Rally on!


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

It looks as you some how solved your problem. Congrats. You are now back on the streets.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well had the the shell of the wagon hauled off......and sold the mighty e16i to Eroy!
the rear end assembly will be bolted to the pulsar so i can mount the suspension and some tires on it and roll it out of the garage(need to move it so i can have my garage door replaced!).......so scratch one more wagon off the list.....sad to see her go! but parts of her will help keep another wagon living and help keep another nissan living too!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Good timing as the price of scrap is really high now too. How high is it by you? Here it's $240 a ton!

On a more positive note, my 4WD wagon's been hauling butt on winter rallies and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## BenVR (Jul 17, 2011)

i stumled upon this website when i was looking for info on my 88 sentra 4wd. i bought it several weeks ago so i can get back and forth from college and home in the winter. it was only hours after i bought it that i fell in love with it and set out to find more information on it. turns out these cars are crazy rare and cant find parts for them. i live in iowa but i dont know where the car is originally from its got 193xxx miles almost no rust and runs and drives like a dream. if anybody is within 200 miles of north central iowa (about 50miles south west of albert lea minnesota) im looking for a couple of interior parts. also if anybody knows why its only getting 17mpg let me know. what im seeing is that the injector is stuck open? i can try to get pictures up asap


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Sentra 4WD club Ben! What interior parts are you missing and what color is your interior, tan, blue, or gray?

You're not the first one I've heard of that's missing about 10 mpg from what they should be getting. Have you tuned it up and changed the oil yet? Your car has adjustable valves and they should be adjusted properly as part of the tune up. Also, spray some mass airflow cleaner down the air mass meter's hot wire that's built into the electro injection throttle body throat.

Then I'd start with checking to see if the oxygen sensor voltage is cycling as it should be when it's warmed up. 

Let us know how you progress and please post some pics when you can. 

Mike


----------



## BenVR (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for the info..i need the bezel for around the radio with the ashtray and i also need the pieces that go on the back of the rear seats. its gray interior..


----------



## BenVR (Jul 17, 2011)

pictures can be seen here: http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m618/benvr1/


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

K well not sure if anyone stated it on here.

But is it possible to turn a FWD 1990 Coupe Sentra, to AWD?

If so is it easy? Hard?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BenVR said:


> thanks for the info..i need the bezel for around the radio with the ashtray and i also need the pieces that go on the back of the rear seats. its gray interior..


Hi Ben,

I have the bezel around the radio and ash tray you need. But for the carpeted pieces that attach to the backs of the rear seats I can't help you. Have you checked local junkyards?

Thanks for posting the pics. Those 4x4 stickers are interesting. My guess is that they were added at some point. I've never seen those come factory on our cars before. 

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Darkone121 said:


> K well not sure if anyone stated it on here.
> 
> But is it possible to turn a FWD 1990 Coupe Sentra, to AWD?
> 
> If so is it easy? Hard?


Hard, and IMO not worth the effort. Search it out, as there are many threads on these forums about trying to convert.


----------



## BenVR (Jul 17, 2011)

im not for sure if they were factory or what cause the paint at thhe edge of them looks new unlike the rest of it thats all faded..do you know if the bezel from any sentra will work..and with the carpeted pieces i can just make new ones


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BenVR said:


> Do you know if the bezel from any sentra will work..and with the carpeted pieces i can just make new ones


Yes, any '87 to '90 Sentra bezel will fit. Wagon or sedan, they're all the same.

Mike


----------



## BenVR (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for all the info it helps a lot


----------



## talmage (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a 1987 4WD B12 wagon. It's grey. It has about 75K miles on it. My father bought it new and commuted in it. He gave it to me in November, 2010. Since it has been kept in a garage most of its life, the body is in good shape. The seats show no signs of wear. It's a pretty good, old car.

Before I took possession of the car, I had visions of nicer seat covers, interior lighting and a ceiling mural, and a fancy hydraulic suspension like the Citroens have. Since I've had it for a while, I've found it so nice that it seems a shame to much of anything to the interior. The hydraulic suspension remains a dream. I replaced the broken factory stereo with a Bluetooth Sony model so I can stream music from my phone and talk hands free. I also put in a power antenna.

Although the body and paint are in good shape, I've had to make some repairs. The car came with rear rust spots and a dinged fender in the rear. Those are fixed and you can't tell there was any work. There is more rust in the front right wheel well but you wouldn't know that if you weren't looking for it.

The car has a habit of stalling at low speeds and stalling and restarting at high speeds. My father's mechanic recommended replacing the throttle body fuel injector assembly. I think I have to replace the fuel pump, too, because the gas gauge gives me strange readings.

I'm thinking about the popular four-wheel disc brake upgrade. I've never done anything like it and I have a feeling that it would take me at least two days to do it, working all day with a helper.

In all, I'm happy with this old car.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Welcome to this thread and to 4WD Sentra-land talmage. Thanks for jumping in and giving up the details on your 4WD B12 wagon. We'd love to see some pics of your low mile original. 

Yes rust in the front wheel wells is common. I cut out and replaced the spots in my car years ago. I welded in thicker gauge steel than original and never had another problem. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## BenVR (Jul 17, 2011)

*help*



blownb310 said:


> Welcome to this thread and to 4WD Sentra-land talmage. Thanks for jumping in and giving up the details on your 4WD B12 wagon. We'd love to see some pics of your low mile original.
> 
> Yes rust in the front wheel wells is common. I cut out and replaced the spots in my car years ago. I welded in thicker gauge steel than original and never had another problem.
> 
> ...


i need some help with my sentra it ran good one day and when i went to go start it that night ir ran real rough and would die when i put it in gear so i pushed it back in a parking space and the next day it wouldnt start at all..only sit there and turn over


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BenVR said:


> i need some help with my sentra it ran good one day and when i went to go start it that night ir ran real rough and would die when i put it in gear so i pushed it back in a parking space and the next day it wouldnt start at all..only sit there and turn over


I would check for fuel pressure first. I would take the fuel line hose off of the top of the fuel filter and connect a fuel pressure gauge to the filter. I you don't have a gauge, run a piece of hose into an empty container. Have someone turn the key on and the fuel pump should cycle for 5 seconds. If you have no fuel pressure I'll bet that the fuel sending unit is bad. The wires that go into the sender corode on top and go open circuit. I hope that's not the case as a fuel sender might be hard to locate. Let us know what you find.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I took my 4WD wagon out last weekend and competed at a Central New York Region SCCA rallycross. I did really well. I was in first place overall at the mid day break by 2.5 seconds. At the end I finished 2nd overall by just 3 seconds, behind a well driven Subaru 2.5RS. Not bad for a 22 year old economy car with 1.6!



























How do you guys like my new '91 Miata wheels? They are 5 lbs. lighter _each_ than the stock wheels.

Pics of all cars competing *here*.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Getting the car ready for next weekend's all night Vermont Winter Challenge rally. First up is attending to my regular annual rust maintenance. Different corner of the car each season. As soon as I see holes, no matter how small, I get right down to business. Anything on the chassis gets repaired immediately.




























I am also replacing a worn and leaky power steering rack. I was lucky to find a new old stock unit from OEM Surplus, who sells obsolete factory parts. These were $700 units back in the day. I got this one for $100 shipped.










I actually bought the rack about five years ago, because I knew this day would come. Stocking up on obsolete parts is critical to keeping these cars going. I'll bet there's not even thirty 4WD Sentras still on the road in the US these days. 










What's neat about the 4WD spec B12 Sentra racks is that the ratio is a bit faster than all other models. I _really_ like that.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BenVR said:


> i need some help with my sentra it ran good one day and when i went to go start it that night ir ran real rough and would die when i put it in gear so i pushed it back in a parking space and the next day it wouldnt start at all..only sit there and turn over


Ben, how about a follow up? Did your timing belt fail and bend the valves?

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I wanted to upgrade the alternator on my '93 B13 XE engine [which is in my B12 4WD wagon]. I have four Hella lights on the nose of my car now and plus the 100 watt headlamp bulbs and everything else on for night rallies, the stock 70 amp ['93 GA16DE] alternator is not quite enough. So I decided to go with a new B14 alternator, rated at 80 amps. 










It was a bolt on, but I reused my original four groove pulley, instead of the wider 6 groove pulley it came with. 










I am very happy with the upgrade. I've got a night rallycross to go next weekend.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Another part that I bought years ago as a spare for the 4WD B12 wagon is a new fuel tank. It took months to come in as I think they got it from Japan. In any case, I'll bet there isn't another one in the US. It's pretty unique and here's what a it looks like:



















You can see the depression in the center to clear the rear drive shaft.










The Nissan part number.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Pretty cool, here is a pic I found of a 4WD B12 sedan. This is the first one I've ever seen, other than the die cast model earlier in this thread.

Mike


----------



## talmage (Feb 22, 2011)

talmage said:


> I have a 1987 4WD B12 wagon. ...
> 
> The car has a habit of stalling at low speeds and stalling and restarting at high speeds. My father's mechanic recommended replacing the throttle body fuel injector assembly. I think I have to replace the fuel pump, too, because the gas gauge gives me strange readings.
> 
> ...


I replaced the spark plugs and cables. That mostly fixed the problem. The car still stalls occasionally in stop and go traffic when the weather is damp. I'll probably replace the distributor cap, rotor, and ignition coil next. The ones on my car are probably the originals. They're inexpensive to replace.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

"I actually bought the rack about five years ago, because I knew this day would come. Stocking up on obsolete parts is critical to keeping these cars going. I'll bet there's not even thirty 4WD Sentras still on the road in the US these days. "


SO YOUR the one buying up all the old parts I keep looking for?? Want them all for spares do ya??? I see how you are !! LOL

J/K,

as for the alternator swap I swapped a 110 amp into my 90 sentra out of a Maxima, I had to make one small bracket and I kept the 6 rib pulley as the auto electric guy who bench tested it for me said it doesn't matter, because the belt will only ride in the 4 grooves it has to anyway. Don't think the 4 rib pulley would work on the Maxima alternator anyway. Also had to swap the plug but that was easy.

If you need more amps the Maxima alternator also comes in a 125 amp, I got my 110 on the local junkyard's 1/2 price day so it only cost me $10.

It would fit better if you don't have A/C, with A/C the body of the alternator is close to the AC line coming out of the compressor, hard to see but pics below.

I also ran a length of 4 gauge from the alternator to the battery which should be done anytime the alternator is upgraded:

alt with bracket I made:










top view hard to see:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback ahardb0dy. The Maxima alternator is stout piece and a nice upgrade. 

Yes, the wider pulley won't hurt anything, but the reason I stayed with the original four groove wide pulley is because of an experience I had with my '91 SE-R. As a non-A/C car, it originally had the four groove alternator pulley but I later put a U12 Stanza alt. on it [with a six groove.] I found that the belt would sometimes jump over one rib during the high rpms [7,500] that an SR20 can operate at. Even though the belt tension was good, the belt became misaligned and started squeaking. But on a GA16i I don't see that ever becoming a problem.

I like your idea of adding the larger diameter wire from the alt. to the battery. That's a very good idea.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

talmage said:


> I replaced the spark plugs and cables. That mostly fixed the problem. The car still stalls occasionally in stop and go traffic when the weather is damp. I'll probably replace the distributor cap, rotor, and ignition coil next. The ones on my car are probably the originals. They're inexpensive to replace.


talmage, I hope you don't need a fuel tank sending unit, because as I understand it, they are NLA for the B12 4WD's. My friend needed one about 10 years ago and he had to wait about 2 months to get one from Japan. I try to preserve mine by periodically removing the cover in the cargo area and spraying the top of the sender with anto corrosion spray, WD40 or anything like that. You want to keep the terminals on top from corroding. That's the only thing that does them in.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here is a departing shot of my '88 4WD parts car, that has been behind my shed for 12 years. It was infested with mice and had been used to store spare parts. So I loaded it up with all of the scrap metal I have been collecting for a year and got it up to 4,380 lbs!










With local scrap prices at $260 a ton right now, I got back twice what I paid for it 15 years ago!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

rear wheel steering too??? LOL

Could you cover the connections for the fuel pump/sending unit wires with dielectric grease to protect them from corrosion??

Any idea why my fuel gauge always reads a 1/4 lower than what the tank actually has in it?


On the pathfinder forum I belong too, they also use the alternator out of the 85-94 SOHC Maxima, supposed to be the same mounting as the pathfinder which is the same as the Sentra but the Maxima alternator is 90 amps.

Just read about a 145 amp Nissan alternator used in the 2004- 2009 quests, going to look into one for my pathfinder.

some reference shots, sorry for being off topic:

stock 90 sentra 70 amp alternator:










stock 94 Maxima 90 amp alternator:










another view 94 Maxima 90 amp alternator:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

ahardb0dy said:


> rear wheel steering too??? LOL


I needed the L/R control arm a while back and didn't have one to put back in. Made it interesting to get it on the trailer!


ahardb0dy said:


> Could you cover the connections for the fuel pump/sending unit wires with dielectric grease to protect them from corrosion?


Yes indeed. That's a really good idea. Pack it tightly around those plastic caps that cover the terminals.


ahardb0dy said:


> Any idea why my fuel gauge always reads a 1/4 lower than what the tank actually has in it?


Not really, other than from the float possibly being bent if/when the sending unit was removed and reinstalled in the past.

Thanks for the alternator info!

Mike


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

no problem,

I've been meaning to pull my fuel pump out to check it but it seems something else always comes up. Today was reinstall sub box, amps and crossover. I converted the sub box from ported full range to sealed with 2 new Kicker 12" subs. Than re-install air tank for the air horn, and finally replaced tranny mount in the pathfinder, break time !! LOL


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am having a moment of weakness and am considering selling my B12 turbo wagon. I currently have nine cars and just lost 2 rented garage spaces. I will not let this car sit outside. If there is anyone here interested in it I'd let it go for $2500 firm. On the other hand I might keep it, but I just thought I'd make mention of it first to you guys. 

Mike


----------



## weezerbob5190 (May 18, 2012)

Hey Mike,

I'm a new member and this is my first post but I read this whole thread last night and when I got to your last post I was shocked. It sounds like you're the most highly regarded b12 4x4 guy out there so it's a shame that you are considering moving on from that. However life has an interesting way of forcing other priorities to the top of the list so no judgment here. If you are still considering getting rid of the b12 I would be incredibly interested. You having the passion you do for that car and this being my first post, I would expect you to want to know a little about me before considering me a trustworthy person to sell your baby to so I'll give you a little info about me and my relationship with Nissan.

I'm addicted. I bought my first nissan 2 years ago as the first car I ever bought for myself which was my 06 Infiniti G35. Since then I've bought two more and have discovered a love for the less common and usually under-appreciated entries. My s12 is considered uncommon and my 1200 is definitely rare but since I discovered the existance of the b12 4x4, I would say it's nothing short of endangered. It's an amazing, beautiful vehicle that deserves recognition, top level maintenance, and above all else to be driven/loved/respected. If I was fortunate enough to get one I would keep it forever and pour my heart into it but it looks like by now the chances of finding one are slim to none. Please let me know if it would be a possibility buying yours. I live all the way over in Seattle so there would be significant preperations to make this happen.

Thank you

-Jordan


----------



## faloon69 (Jun 4, 2012)

Skipping the intro thread, this is my first post. I joined this forum solely for this thread. I recently bought an 87 Nissan Sentra XE 4WD for....drum roll please... $340.
Fifth gear didn't work, I just got my new tranny in the mail, haven't felt up to swapping them yet. Brakes were shot, replaced the brake lines and master cylinder, and went ahead and re did the rusty fuel lines while I was down there. That's 340+900 so far. A/C needs to be converted(how hard is that?) and it really needs a coat of paint. And there's that dent inthe back... I freaking love this car. She drives like a spaceship. 
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg254/scaled.php?server=254&filename=102711181919.jpg&res=landing


----------



## talmage (Feb 22, 2011)

blownb310 said:


> I'll bet there's not even thirty 4WD Sentras still on the road in the US these days.


Mike, after reading that, I e-mailed Nissan USA. I asked how many 4WD Sentras were sold in the USA and world-wide. They won't tell me. They said it's "proprietary" information. 

I'm curious. How'd you come to your estimate of 30 running cars?

Dave


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

faloon69 said:


> Skipping the intro thread, this is my first post. I joined this forum solely for this thread. I recently bought an 87 Nissan Sentra XE 4WD for....drum roll please... $340.
> Fifth gear didn't work, I just got my new tranny in the mail, haven't felt up to swapping them yet. Brakes were shot, replaced the brake lines and master cylinder, and went ahead and re did the rusty fuel lines while I was down there. That's 340+900 so far. A/C needs to be converted(how hard is that?) and it really needs a coat of paint. And there's that dent inthe back... I freaking love this car. She drives like a spaceship.
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg254/scaled.php?server=254&filename=102711181919.jpg&res=landing


were did you buy the trans????


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

weezerbob5190 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Please let me know if it would be a possibility buying yours. I live all the way over in Seattle so there would be significant preperations to make this happen.
> 
> ...


Holy cow, my apologies Jordan and to all. For some reason I stopped getting email notifications for replies to this thread. Just logged in tonight and see new replies from three months ago!

I still have the car and haven't made any real attempt to sell it. It's been off the road and garaged since my last post. I pulled the cover off of it and took it for a ride today. It runs great as usual. I'm not sure it would be worth trucking it all the way to the west coast though. Shipping would be pretty expensive.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

talmage said:


> Mike, after reading that, I e-mailed Nissan USA. I asked how many 4WD Sentras were sold in the USA and world-wide. They won't tell me. They said it's "proprietary" information.
> 
> I'm curious. How'd you come to your estimate of 30 running cars?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

That was just a guess. It wasn't based on any actual data. I'd love to know how many were made and sold here in the USA.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

faloon69 said:


> Skipping the intro thread, this is my first post. I joined this forum solely for this thread. I recently bought an 87 Nissan Sentra XE 4WD for....drum roll please... $340.
> Fifth gear didn't work, I just got my new tranny in the mail, haven't felt up to swapping them yet. Brakes were shot, replaced the brake lines and master cylinder, and went ahead and re did the rusty fuel lines while I was down there. That's 340+900 so far. A/C needs to be converted(how hard is that?) and it really needs a coat of paint. And there's that dent in the back... I freaking love this car. She drives like a spaceship.
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg254/scaled.php?server=254&filename=102711181919.jpg&res=landing


Welcome to the forum faloon. Glad to hear of another B12 4WD wagon out there. I've got good news for you, you don't actually have to remove the transmission to repair 5th gear popout. Just take the side cover off of the trans and replace 5th gear, [which is right there when you remove the case half]. Just a pair of snap ring pliers is all you need. Years ago when I was younger, I actually got a good used fith gear assembly by doing this on my back in a junkyard once. The 4WD B12 transmission/transfer case assemblies are a lot of work [compared to a 2WD] and tricky to change in the car. My advice is to remove the entire engine/trans assembly out the bottom and separate them on the shop floor.

The R134A retrofit kits are cheap now. Just screw on the adapter fittings, and charge it. 

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just in case anyone here hasn't seen it yet, I'm linking this thread up with my 4WD Turbo B12 Sentra thread featuring my GA16DE turbo install on my red wagon.

http://www.nissanforums.com/forced-induction-nitrous-oxide/142248-4wd-turbo-b12-sentra.html


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Update time again. All thoughts of selling the car have passed and I am getting the car ready for a P.S.C.C. [New York region SCCA] rallycross in two weeks. The interesting thing is that my friend's got a cool Civic 4WD wagon and we have challenged each other for our imaginary "4WD compact shootout". Should be fun! :thumbup:

We are also contemplating organizing a club for compact 4WD cars with outings that will include "soft roading" which are off road excursions that these cars can handle. In other words, not rock crawling. 

How about all of you? Do you still have your 4WD B12's? 

Let's here some updates.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

good to see you're still loving this car bud !... i just bought a home with the tool needed to progress in the making of my 4wd (garage hahaha)... guess it should happen sooner or later ...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> good to see you're still loving this car bud !... i just bought a home with the tool needed to progress in the making of my 4wd (garage hahaha)... guess it should happen sooner or later ...


Great to hear it Martin, and always good to hear from you my friend! 

You will love AWD/4WD. 

Mike


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

well i own a pulsar gtir (92) for the last 2 year (upcoming 3rd winter) and even taught i used it as a "show car" this summer im still gonna put up the snow tracker and drive it every day this winter (nov to april) just cuz it so fast !! way more fun than the s13 and i just cant go out with the b12 in the snow (salt and shit in quebec just rotten the car out!)

here's one for you  n14 but still is the same front chassis as the b12/n13










the winter beater aka the show car lolll


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow very nice car!!!









I know it is a shame to drive them in the winter but I have decided to do it anyway because that's what these cars are built for. 

I'd have a tough time allowing road salt to get onto your GTiR though!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

id probably exchange my R with your wagon anytime !! loll ... but yes, those 4wd cars were made for rally, dirt and snow roads... my guess is that its a maintenance thing ... while in winter i usually clean my car completely every 2 weeks, unfroze it inside and a good wash with a pressure washer... rust proofed every year is really important !.. i do get the flooring and engine bay done with thick yellow grease each years... the inside part (door and quarters) is at 2 years intevals... my Gtir is still mint even taught its been winter driven for the last few years... otherwise i do take care of the paint and blemish right away !! (being a bodyshop owner kindda help too)










taken from last year trip to gaspesie... a 400km drive (1 way) and i have cleaned the car about 80km before !!)

i just love your wagon !! ... look like it didnt change much from when i saw it at your place (back in the day) hahahahaha getting old lolll


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice Martin!

Here's one more of my B12 wagon in the snow.










This was from 12/27/10. That's a lot of snow!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> This was from 12/27/10. That's a lot of snow!



i remember hearing that NY had a lot of snow that year !!... i think that snow trucks were dispatched from here to help in your state !

 good times !!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Compact 4WD "soft roading"*

Well what comes after ice racing, rallycross, winter road rally? It's time for something a little different, and that something is what some call "soft roading" That's mild off roading that a compact 4WD car can handle. So I headed out today on a reconnaissance run, to sample some seasonal roads and off-road trails for an upcoming 4WD compact car adventure run next month. I have a few fellow compact 4WD car guys that will join me. One has a cool '91 Civic RT 4WD wagon and another a Suzuki SX4. I found exactly the type of roads/trails I was looking for. They were challenging enough where you had to pay attention to avoid the rockadillos to stay damage free, but not beyond the capabilities of a compact 4WD car. 


















I had to pay attention and be careful not to bottom out in some areas. 









There were a few streams that flowed across the road to make it interesting. 




































That huge boulder is about five times the size of the car!


















I didn't see another vehicle out there all day That's good because in some sections there aren't alot of places to turn around. If two cars met from opposite directions, someone would have to back up.

The idea was to get out today before the big storm this week. [For historical purposes - this was two days before Hurricane Sandy arrived in the northeast.] I would imagine that these roads will be flooded by Monday night.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

As I explored another "trail" this weekend, I got out and cleared the occasional rocks/boulders that impeded my path. However, under the leaves there was one pointed rock that stuck up just a bit too far for my undercarriage. In the front it nicked the sway bar [no damage] but in the rear it grazed one of the rear control arms. It felt like just a small scrape from inside the car but when I got home I saw this:









The 4WD wagon has some very light gauge steel rear control arms. I straightened it out with a hammer and a dolly, then prepped it for strengthening. 









I cut out a template from a cereal box to transfer to some steel plate that I will weld onto the arms to "box" them in.


















Finished boxing in the lower control arms today. There is one downside to stregthening these arms: if I hit anything susbstantial again, it could damage something larger - like the crossmember. I may add some angled deflector flanges to help the arm deflect up and over the object.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I finished up the rear suspension on my wagon and did a bit more "soft roading" yesterday.



















How about the rest of you guys? Am I the only one driving a 4WD Sentra in the US?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I was thinking today about how the Tercel 4wd's guys have thier own forum - just for the 4WD Tercels no less! The Toyota All-Trac wagons and Civic wagons both have their own forums. Heck even Subaru Justy's have their own forum. And they are all thriving. 

But there is no 4WD Sentra forum. Frankly I'm not sure there are enough of us out there to warrant even having our own forum. This thread is clearly the most complete source of information for the 4WD B12 Nissan Sentras on the internet. I'm pretty surprised at the lack of participation here. It seems like an extremely small community.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's another one that someone gave up on. It's being parted out in this *Ebay* auction. The unique rear struts and srings are available as well as about anything else. Car is in WA.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

The first northeast USA 4WD Compact Car Adventure went great! The two local Suzuki SX4's did not show up, so it was an all old-school turnout of compact 4WD cars last weekend. 




























The Historic Subaru forum's Paul S. easily took the honors for the most historic entry with his '78 Subaru 4WD wagon. Paul and his son Luke drove out 2 3/4 hours from Bridgeport, CT.










Seeing one of these in the snowy salt belt of the northeast is quite a rarity these days.

After meeting up in West Sand Lake, NY we headed straight for the hill climb portion of the event. For some reason pictures don't portray depth of field very well, or in this case how steep the angle of the climb was, but hopefully this will give you an idea of the length of the hill.



















Mark's '91 Civic Real Time 4wd Civic wagon powers up the hill.










Another Historic Subaru forum standout [Subafreak] Jesse N. was next up the hill in his clean '85 Brat.



















Next we headed out into the woods.














































Jesse's Brat clearly had the best ground clearance of all of us. Nothing on this trail bothered the Brat!



















Just before the lunch break I placed my Subway meatball sub on my valve cover to warm it up. I wanted to wire it to the turbo heat shield, but forgot the aluminum foil! It still worked out pretty well though. 





































A good time was had by all and by the end of the day no one got stuck or had any mechanical problems.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jkm601 said:


> K, here goes... I was gonna wash it, but it's too cold so it's pretty dirty, but these pics are mainly to showcase the interior anyways... so here we go:


Jeff, do you still have your super clean '87 4WD Sentra? It's probably the best example in the US. Please give us an update. We'd love to hear from you!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Palmerpark said:


> Just bought an 87' B12 from jkm601... really cool car


OK, I went back to page 12 and saw that Jeff sold his '87 wagon to Palmerpark, also in CO. Palmer, how about an update?

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I put this together as part of a thread featuring Compact 4WD cars and this is the 4WD Sentra portion of the write up.
























Fourth in the series, this week's featured vehicle is the Nissan 4WD Sentra wagon. 










The first US market [B12] model Sentra available with 4WD came out in 1987. Prior to this all Sentras were FWD. These models featured an electrically activated single-range transfer case to drive the independently suspended rear wheels, making the car a selectable four-wheel-drive vehicle. The '87 and '88 models were identicle and used a push button in the shift knob for the part time 4WD system. 


























There is a 4WD indicator light on top of the steering colum that illuminated when the system was engaged. The sytem was then locked with a 50/50 split of power to the front and rear axles. All four tires had to match in size for the system to fuction correctly. If tires were mismatched the system had a lot of trouble switching modes. I read that Nissan got tired of the warranty complaints of people who didn't rotate their tires or simply didn't have a matched set causing problems when switching in and out of 4WD. So in it's final year in 1989 Nissan changed the design to a full time 4WD system by adding a viscous center differential coupling to the rear of the transfer case. They did this by deleting the solenoid actuation system for the transfer case shifting and simply leaving it in 4WD mode full time. There was no actual 1990 model. Nissan simply sold the leftover 89's as '90 models.










The '87 and '88 models both used the 8 valve E16i SOHC engine with throttle body fuel injection for 70 h.p. The 89's used a 12 valve GA16i engine that made 90 h.p. Both were 1.6 liters.

*Specs for 1987 model*: 

Engine displacement: 1597cc 
Fuel system: Throttle Body Injection [single point] 
Power: 70 hp @ 6000 rpm. 
Torque: 84 lb-ft @ 3500 rpm. 
Coefficient of drag = ? 
Curb weight: 2635 lbs. 
Final drive ratio: 4.466 
Tire size: 175/70R13 
EPA city/highway: 25/29 mpg.









Japan domestic market grill.










Although only available in the US as wagons, the B12 4WD's were available in Japan as sedans as well.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

bib said:


> Here is the manuals and invoice.


I just wanted to point out that the price stated in this picture can't be right. I don't see how any B12 Sentra ever cost almost $22-k. I have a window sticker from an '87 GXE wagon [FWD] that was only $10,548. 

Does anyone know what our 4WD models cost when new? It can't be double what a FWD model was.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I found this: https://www.honk.com/nissan/sentra/wagon/1989/4dr-wagon-xe-auto-4wd/price.

Here was the actual price range:

MSRP:$12,824
Invoice:$11,221


----------



## caliXE (Dec 20, 2012)

*I drive an XE wagon in CA!*

Hi Folks, Here's my first post - I have a 1989 Sentra Wagon XE. I picked it up in Portland a year ago with only 100,000 mi. Sold new in Portland, OR. Now it's driving around Northern CA. I Had no idea what the heck I was getting into with this thing! I bought it without a rear window... the previous owner had replaced the back glass with poly carb (plastic) - I didn't think too much about that until I found out just how rare these things are. Now the PolyCarb is cracked all over and leaking like heck. I can't for the life of me find a replacement window for her and she's starting to mold! There are a myriad of recent problems popping up for me, but, I like the car and want to keep it on the road! The car is starting to bounce around on the road like a drunk bouncy ball every time I hit a bump and the 5th gear wants to pop out every time I give it a lill too much gas (It's fine if I hold the shift nob up in 5th the whole time I am driving in 5th) Well... I may have found glass for the rear but it is from a 89 wagon w/o a wiper. Now, there seems to be some kind of distinction between the model that feature a wiper and the model that does not.... 
THE BIG QUESTION IS: Will a rear window from a 1989 Nissan Sentra Wagon w/o wiper fit into a 1989 Nissan Sentra Wagon w/ wiper?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hello caliXE,

Welcome to the forum. The quick answer to your question is yes, the non rear wiper glass will fit your hatch. It really doesn't matter because the wiper motor's shaft does not go through the glass at all. So any '87 to '90 Sentra wagon hatch glass will work - be it front wheel drive or 4WD. 

It's rare that anyone would need a new rear hatch glass. My guess is that someone put something that did not fit into the cargo area and tried to close the hatch with part of it sticking out.

It might be easier to buy the entire rear hatch and just swap it to your car. What color is your car?

Mike


----------



## caliXE (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Mike, Thanks for the help! My car is the same red color as your wagon picture in the first northeast USA 4WD Compact Car Adventure. I found a sentra wagon in Portland at a junk yard with the glass but it is blue and w/o the wiper. Might have to take the long drive up in a few weeks to pick that up.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

You're welcome. Just bolt to entire hatch onto your car. You'll find the red color of our cars easy to match with spray cans from Home Depot or Walmart. Just pick out any can of red and you'll be really close. 

You won't miss the rear wiper. I almost never use mine. Post a pic if you get a chance. 

Mike


----------



## talmage (Feb 22, 2011)

*Modifications for soft roading?*

If I wanted to protect my 4WD B12 wagon from damage in a soft roading adventure trip, what could I do?

I'm not handy at all with a welder, so couldn't, for example fix a damaged control arm myself like blownb310 can. Is that a clue that I shouldn't take my car off road?

Dave


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

talmage said:


> If I wanted to protect my 4WD B12 wagon from damage in a soft roading adventure trip, what could I do?
> 
> I'm not handy at all with a welder, so couldn't, for example fix a damaged control arm myself like blownb310 can. Is that a clue that I shouldn't take my car off road?
> 
> Dave


Good to hear from you Talmage. It depends on the terrain you might be traversing. If you go slow enough and look carefully, you'll probably be fine. But if there are big rocks on the trail that you might bottom out on, you'll have to either remove them or turn around. Here's an example of what I did before the event I organized to help insure that the other's cars wouldn't be damaged. 

I brought a sledge hammer and a pry bar to remove the rocks that threaten oil pans and suspension bits. This is the one that got my rear control arm the week before. It was easily missed in all of the leaves - especially if you get too comfortable and stop paying attention for a moment.









It was much larger than it appeared. 


















There were a few others that I removed the hard way.

I always bring a come-a-long and a tow strap with me as well. Haven't needed them yet, but it's good to have a back up plan.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a guy selling one on Craigslist here in NY. His price is a bit optomistic in my opinion. The car was originally listed for $3-k but then he added the pics and raised the price another $2-k. The ad looks like this:

*1989 Nissan Sentra AWD - $5000 (Coxsackie,NY)*

Car is mint, 5 speed, Awd Sentra, gA16I motor, very very rare, not a single issue, just finishing up putting a new starter in it, no rust, perfect driver, low miles , negotiable price but no low ballers. 





































The ad itself is here: 1989 Nissan Sentra AWD


----------



## talmage (Feb 22, 2011)

What happened to that B12 in Coxsackie? Did the seller get his price?

FWIW, that's near where I grew up.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

talmage said:


> What happened to that B12 4WD in Coxsackie? Did the seller get his price?
> 
> FWIW, that's near where I grew up.


I never heard back from him, so I don't know. I'm seriously considering putting mine on the market though. Too many cars again! 

Mike


----------



## caliXE (Dec 20, 2012)

I have my 89 wagon up for grabs in California! Check it out... 1989 Nissan Sentara 4x4 wagon (only one looker so far???)


----------

